# Some fish pictures



## Guest (Jul 21, 2007)

I recently added 2 Corydoras hastatus to my fish family and they are so adorable, so I thought I'd share some pictures.  They are currently living in my 3g planted tank that I have recently redone until they get a bit bigger. I know what you are thinking....cories live in shoals! I hope to pick up atleast 6 more next week when the store gets more in...maybe even 8 more....and if I can't get them from the store, I'll buy some online.  I'll keep them in the 3g until they grow a bit and then either upgrade their tank to a 5.5g or even a 10g....we'll see. They are about 1/2" or so now, so are really small.

Anywho...here are some pictures:


































And their tank:









They are on the right side. If you know how small HC (the foreground plant) is, then you can get an idea of their size. And keep in mind the tank is 3g, so not very big at all. I can't wait to get more. 

And some other pictures:








2 of my new Platies and Harlies








my Pogostemon stellatus is finally growing








Otocinclus








Sunburst platy

Enjoy!


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2007)

omg...they're sooo small and cute. how big will they be when hey are full grown?


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2007)

They will get about 1-1.25"...tiny things.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2007)

Awesoem pics Kristin! And I love your setups.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2007)

awsome. i should get me a few of those


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

that 3g setup is pretty cool looking  

what kind of plants are the ones that seem to be just starting to grow?


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2007)

The foreground plant (the small one) is HC (hemianthus callitrichoides).


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

I love that 3g setup


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Your planted tanks always put me to shame, looks great!


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice tanks, Kristin! The fish are adorable .


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

wow, nice tank! cories are the bomb.


----------

